# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  .338 Lapua Magnum questions

## Savage1

I'm thinking about getting a .338 LM. Would just like to ask a few questions.

How much will it cost to reload?

How many rounds will I get out of a barrel on average?

Would prefer buying a second hand rifle as building one doesn't interest me. Or maybe a new factory.

I just want to get a little more range than my .308, would I be better off getting a .300 win mag? Not really interested in wildcat cartridges.

Cheers

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I'm thinking about getting a .338 LM. Would just like to ask a few questions.
> 
> How much will it cost to reload?
> 
> How many rounds will I get out of a barrel on average?
> 
> Would prefer buying a second hand rifle as building one doesn't interest me. Or maybe a new factory.
> 
> I just want to get a little more range than my .308, would I be better off getting a .300 win mag? Not really interested in wildcat cartridges.
> ...


I have one number & one word to say, then another three......





















*338 Edge* 













End of story  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Savage1

> I have one number & one word to say, then another three......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pros and cons?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Pros and cons?


Google is your friend  :Have A Nice Day: 

Very easy/simple/cheapish to build on a Rem 700.
Inherantly accurate, well all the ones I have built & seen have been/are.
Very consistant performance.
300 grains at 2800fps out of a 26", 9-9.25 lb complete rig.
Tons of horsepower to do the business up close or way out there. 
Fantasic high BC bullets that work very well on game.
Very managable recoil with a great brake.
Just neck up 300 Rum brass & you are GTG.

----------


## ChrisF

I would look at a 284 or 284 Shehane , also look at 7mmRM , 300WM , then last the 338LM , price out the brass , bullets , primers & powder cost , then look at barrel life .

IF I wanted a bit more thana 308 , I would take a long hard look at the 7mm & 30 cal before the 338 , as the smaller cals , will cost you less to run than say the 338LM .

Later    Chris

----------


## Savage1

> I would look at a 284 or 284 Shehane , also look at 7mmRM , 300WM , then last the 338LM , price out the brass , bullets , primers & powder cost , then look at barrel life .
> 
> IF I wanted a bit more thana 308 , I would take a long hard look at the 7mm & 30 cal before the 338 , as the smaller cals , will cost you less to run than say the 338LM .
> 
> Later    Chris


Yeah I was kinda thinking it was a hell of a jump. 300 win mag is looking good, I'm just not sure how much of an advantage it holds over the .308.

----------


## distant stalker

What is your intended purpose for the rifle , long range targets or animals (and what would your max range be) does it need to be carried far, will it be fired much (eg target days etc or strictly a hunting rifle)? Be able to be a bit more objective in your choices if you look at its purpose (or you can just buy for the cool factor :Thumbsup: )

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Yeah I was kinda thinking it was a hell of a jump. 300 win mag is looking good, I'm just not sure how much of an advantage it holds over the .308.


About 4-500.fps in 150's a fair bloody advantage

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

This is a cool vid from a guy on the other forum. 
300win with 168amaxs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CrPe...yer_detailpage

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Savage1

> What is your intended purpose for the rifle , long range targets or animals (and what would your max range be) does it need to be carried far, will it be fired much (eg target days etc or strictly a hunting rifle)? Be able to be a bit more objective in your choices if you look at its purpose (or you can just buy for the cool factor)


Not a target rifle, that is what my .308 is mainly used for. I would like it mainly for hunting but would prefer a heavy barrel as I would use it in F class on occasion, I don't mind carrying a bit of weight around when hunting. I would like to take animals at 1000m+. Is the .300 Win Mag capable of this realistically?

----------


## Savage1

Also, how would the 7mm practical compare to a .300 Win Mag?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yes it is. But if 1000 is your goal from the start. Then fhe 338 is your choice. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Also, how would the 7mm practical compare to a .300 Win Mag?


Like.a.7mm08 to a 308. Same case lighter higher bc pills going faster.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

30-06 AI  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gillie

> Not a target rifle, that is what my .308 is mainly used for. I would like it mainly for hunting but would prefer a heavy barrel as I would use it in F class on occasion, I don't mind carrying a bit of weight around when hunting.


Pretty sure F-Class has an 8mm caliber restriction so i think you will find you won't be allowed a .338. Also a hunting weight .338 will almost certainly have a muzzle break i.e. another bit of kit i don't think you will be allowed to use in F-Class. 
Comfortably carrying a long range rifle round hunting is pretty dependant on the ballance of the rifle. I have a 10lb .260Rem with most of that weight in the barrel/suppressor that i carry hunting but it is not the most comfortable thing to carry. In comparision i have a 10lb .375H&H that is much much nicer to carry.

----------


## Nzgunner

The Desert Tactical Arms bullpup looks interesting. The SRS small chassis is multi caliber so switching from say a  260 rem to 338 LM is a 2 minute job. One scope and one trigger. Not everyone's cup of tea, but an interesting idea.

----------


## Spanners

DTA want you to buy through the Au agent at about double US price. Told them they were dreaming if anyone would buy one from them. Year later approached them again, same answer. Asked how many they had sold in Au -3 was the reply haha
At US prices I would have brought 3 myself as had another guy basically presold. 
Will just buy one from US off shelf when I'm ready I think

----------


## 260rem

I am looking into a 338 Edge the brass is about 1/2 the price of the Lapua magnum
All you need to do is put the 300 RUM brass threw a 338 Edge sizing die and there you have your brass

----------


## leathel

Or keep it 300 RUM and run the 230gr hybrid and you will be able to shoot targets in most places as well, a few ban the 338's

----------


## Spanners

If weighing up the cost difference in brass is a focal point, then the big cals arnt for you.
Powder and pills are 2-3x as much as 308 runs

----------


## gimp

I'll take the good, available factory rifles in .338lm and no custom bullshit, brass forming etc thanks


DTA are really nice (I know a guy who must be one of the 3 in Au) but incredibly overpriced from Cleaver. Horrible store.

----------


## Savage1

Yeah I was meaning if I had a .300 Win Mag I would use it on occasion in F class, .338 would not be welcomed by many at the NRA so I would only use it for shooting steel and long range hunting. I shoot large amounts of .308 in varying wind conditions so I am not a complete muppet but I do know the limitations of it.

I must agree, fire forming brass for custom chamberings does not really interest me.  I can't really see any great advantage of the Edge over the LM but I haven't looked to hard.

I like the idea of buying one off the shelf, but would rather buy someones custom built  :Have A Nice Day:   Might just wait till a good deal comes up.

Any other caliber recommendations? I'm still thinking .338 LM may be a bit big for me.

----------


## tui_man2

7rem mag, 7saum i know one thats coming up for sale soon also? with few go fast bits on it forum member also :Have A Nice Day: .....not me

----------


## von tempsky fan

Savage 1 , I have recently purchased a new savage 110 fcp in 338 lapua. It was good value  at $2250 ,plus it has some awesome reviews .Cheers

----------


## von tempsky fan

Got it new mate, through Phil at NZ Precision . It took a while to arrive but for the price nothing comes close. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 7rem mag, 7saum i know one thats coming up for sale soon also? with few go fast bits on it forum member also.....not me


Enjoying a 16 inch barreled 7mmsaum a lot these days, 3000fps with a 140 grainer and no problem busting targets out to 1000yrds with it. My 20 inch 7mm08 pushes the 140s at 2900 so the saum is an improvement there.

Petree had no problem with first round hits on rocks at 480yrds, his first ever shots with this rifle.





On a bit of a wander we found a flax snail, its live owner inside, I have found plenty of shells in the past but never with a live inhabitant.






At a heavier end of the scale I spent the weekend carrying my lightest 338Edge around and enjoyed the use of high BC projectiles making harvesting easier. The new Gen 2 Hybrid 300 grain Berger @ 2950fps works great on our thin skinned game and certainly irons out a few unforseen variables often encountered in hilly terrain.



But you DO need a decent Muzzle brake, thanks for that KiwiGreg, it works fantastic :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Nice!

----------


## crnkin

2950 is fair stonking! Awesome!

What barrel length you using for 2950? And is that a factory sendero stock? Does it handle the extra weight (if any) ok?

Chris

----------


## 7mmsaum

It was meant to be a 30 inch tube but I have not measured it to be honest, could be longer.

Its a standard SF2 stock, bedded with Brownells "Steel Bed".     Its over 90% stainless powder and is incredibly strong, a dial indicator gauge shows no inaccuracies in the bedding, and so nice to shoot.

If I was only allowed ten rifles then this combo would have be one of them  :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> If I was only allowed ten rifles then this combo would have be one of them


Just one of the ten ???  :Wink:

----------


## Greg Duley

Come on Andrew, 2950fps with a 300gn out of a 30" barreled Edge is over the top. Keep it sensible for the benefit of those who don't know better and may get themselves into trouble trying to achieve that.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Come on Andrew, 2950fps with a 300gn out of a 30" barreled Edge is over the top. Keep it sensible for the benefit of those who don't know better and may get themselves into trouble trying to achieve that.


Shawn Carlocks conservative Data

Bullet: Sierra 300 gr. SMK
Case: Remington
Primer: Federal 215 Match
Powder: US869
Charge: 104.0
OAL: 3.785”
Velocity:2918
ES: 36 fps

As seen here 338 Edge Load Information

A local 30" Edge achieves similar safe velocities

----------


## Greg Duley

Yes KG, you can get close with 869 but this is not a recommended powder for the 338 Edge as its too slow. It gives too large ES's as Shawn says. With the best powders recommended for the 338 Edge like H1000/2217, you cannot safely get 2950fps.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yes KG, you can get close with 869 but this is not a recommended powder for the 338 Edge as its too slow. It gives too large ES's as Shawn says. With the best powders recommended for the 338 Edge like H1000/2217, you cannot safely get 2950fps.


The local Edge was using 2217 inside the usual weights around 2930 fps from memory over the 35P

It has recently been sold, it was another members not mine, used my reamer though.

----------


## Spanners

Over the top how Duley? Based on your 'pressure gear' or the fact you can't get those speeds and many others can?

----------


## ChrisF

YEAP ,

The DTA SRS is interesting , when it was 3k USD for a complete rifle , and they would sell straight to you in NZ , as I had a dealers price list from them when they where 1st released .
BUT when I looked at getting one a few yrs back , got told , NO go see our Aussie rep , wasn't that interested in buying from Cleavers , as the price was thru the roof , I did however have a play with one in the shop in Brisbane .

I am of the opinion they are at a simialr price to an AI rifle IF you buy from the Aussie's , and at that price point I put my money with AI , as nice & different as they are , AIs I feel are better .

IF any ones going to buy one in the US , I would advise they make sure they get the Gen II version , as thats the current upgraded model , and uses different barrel extensions etc , and it usually has a ball bolt knob instead of the Gen I s tear drop one .

Later  Chris

----------


## el borracho

Greg Duley knows his stuff backwards and his point is very valid .Some  inexperience person reading this could just blow the crap outta their action and face .

----------


## Spanners

> Greg Duley knows his stuff backwards and his point is very valid .Some  inexperience person reading this could just blow the crap outta their action and face .


Few weeks ago he was telling people to keep adding powder til they got to the velocity from the book...

Salt..... 

Pinch.....

----------


## el borracho

Load for that in winter and shoot on hot summers day with a poor design action,case with less volume than others-there are variables to consider that a green horn may not appreciate.Greg Duley test many loads also and does have an inkling I would suggest

----------


## el borracho

but that is his point-stout loads s seen on the net may lead to the unawares new re loader to cause damage to themselves .I took his words as cautionary not final

----------


## Spanners

> but that is his point-stout loads s seen on the net may lead to the unawares new re loader to cause damage to themselves .I took his words as cautionary not final


The guy that INVENTED the case publishes a load (not just a velocity) with the same speed.
I'm sure he has fired MANY MANY more rounds through an Edge than anyone else in the world has
There are also MANY other guys getting the same speed.

Who says its an over the top load?? Duley does
With no evidence whatsoever - no idea on primer, twist, powder NOTHING - however ANOTHER dig at 7mmsaum.
I was speaking to someone that Duley loads for, and it just happens that the load is EXACTLY the same as one of 7mmsaums which he publicly rubbished as being unsafe.
Quite frankly I'm fucking sick of it - its nothing more than character assassination.

----------


## tui_man2

> The guy that INVENTED the case publishes a load (not just a velocity) with the same speed.
> I'm sure he has fired MANY MANY more rounds through an Edge than anyone else in the world has
> There are also MANY other guys getting the same speed.
> 
> Who says its an over the top load?? Duley does
> With no evidence whatsoever - no idea on primer, twist, powder NOTHING - however ANOTHER dig at 7mmsaum.
> I was speaking to someone that Duley loads for, and it just happens that the load is EXACTLY the same as one of 7mmsaums which he publicly rubbished as being unsafe.
> Quite frankly I'm fucking sick of it - its nothing more than character assassination.



I'd take Greg's advice anyday personally he has never put me wrong an is willing to bend over backwards to help, offering advice an experience across the board,  in looking forward to meeting him when he helps me with 3 of my Wildcats, has even offered to stay. I can't fault him. Maybe it's tall poppie again:rolleyes:

It's his job, so it's his business to know what's what. Not just a random throwing a load together. . . . . .

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Nzgunner

Hi guys, I'm now distributing DTA rifles in NZ. See under Premier scopes in commercial advertisers section. Cheers!

----------


## baldbob

I am running mine at 2930 with a 30" barrel without many issues except when I put her in my pocket or a warm day pressure becomes excessive and ive popped a few primers... lol... Even trying or acheiving that I think loads will/are  just getting on the warm side  :Thumbsup: 

mine needs to come back down under 2900 with its present 2225 load, as is to be more consistant..

I have a few more powders to try, but the edge has a new life planned for it now :Thumbsup:

----------


## Greg Duley

Man, some of you guys like getting fired up! Keep it calm or people will lose the point youre trying to make. If Andrew is loading 2217 to 2950fps out of a 30 barrelled Edge, then that is too hot. Forget whether you believe us or not, the fact is it goes against what Shawn Carlock, arguably the most experienced relaoder and the developer of the Edge says, and who we happen to know very well. If Andrew is getting that velocity and wants to load to it thats his business, but he should put a disclaimer of some sort with it. If he is the go to guy that some of you suggest, then he bears even more of a responsibility to put a disclaimer when quoting a velocity that goes against the norm. If he is using 869 to get that speed, which is universally accepted as being too slow with poor ES and temperature sensitivity and not the correct powder for the 338 Edge, then again, he should say so. 
Spanners, we will have to agree to disagree about velocity being a good indication of pressure when trying to work to loading manual loads. But the most experienced reloaders across the world say exactly that, work up loads while carefully watching the velocity. All things being equal, once you reach the book maximum velocity, even if you have not yet reached the maximum powder charge, you will be about max pressure or even possibly slightly above. If you have to exceed the max powder charge to equal the velocity, you most likely have a barrel/chamber with sloppier tolerances and will be at less than the book maximum pressure, or you have a slower batch of powder. That is why it is universally held that velocity is best indicator of pressure, as it takes into account all these other variables. But this only works if you have a reliable chronograph, which is what gets some into trouble. Tussock,that is why it is unwise to just post velocities, so I disagree that is a wise unwritten rule. If you are going to quote velocities that are 100fps faster than the norm, then you need to quote your components as well and also a disclaimer. 
I will respond to any civil replies, but Im not interested in getting into a silly slanging match. And I apologise Savage1 if this has hijacked your thread.

----------


## el borracho

The voice of reason !! Good reply Greg

----------


## crnkin

Hate to stay on the topic, but would a bullet seated longer explain higher velocities without exceeding peak pressure?

I believe it is not peak pressure, but the area under the curve as it were, that would result in a higher velocity, so if you someone like SAUM found an accuracy node with the bullet further out than average, he could be naturally experiencing higher velocities, by flattening the pressure curve?

PS: If he had said 3100 I would have said 'its the f1chrony"

(haha)

Chris

----------


## leathel

> Hate to stay on the topic, but would a bullet seated longer explain higher velocities without exceeding peak pressure?
> 
> I believe it is not peak pressure, but the area under the curve as it were, that would result in a higher velocity, so if you someone like SAUM found an accuracy node with the bullet further out than average, he could be naturally experiencing higher velocities, by flattening the pressure curve?
> 
> PS: If he had said 3100 I would have said 'its the f1chrony"
> 
> (haha)
> 
> Chris


the extra capacity for slower powder longer preasure is only used in longer barrels and makes more difference in cases of less capacity....I think  :Psmiley:

----------


## crnkin

Probably, but 300 RUM isnt exactly a small case, and 30 inches isnt exactly short.

Kiwi Greg seems to use this to good effect with 2217 in smaller cases too?

Chris

----------


## leathel

> Probably, but 300 RUM isnt exactly a small case, and 30 inches isnt exactly short.
> 
> Kiwi Greg seems to use this to good effect with 2217 in smaller cases too?
> 
> Chris


the bigger the case the less the difference it makes...smaller cases makes more difference

----------


## ANTSMAN

Wow . 7saum with 16 inch barrel. I think I'm in love , again!

----------


## crnkin

> the bigger the case the less the difference it makes...smaller cases makes more difference


Sorry leathel didn't read your post right.

Chris

----------


## Rich007

> Quite frankly I'm fucking sick of it - its nothing more than character assassination.


Pot...

Kettle...

How come whenever Greg Duley makes a post on here it turns into a slagging match?

MOST of his posts anyone else could have made and there would have been a reasoned debate, or it just accepted that it's their opinion.

As one of the few people that supports this forum through advertising I think he deserves better than that. 

Wheather I agree or disagree with Gregs opinions I value having them on this forum. It adds to the debate and helps to increase my understanding (as a lot of other people's do too).

----------


## el borracho

yep some of the boys just gotta swing that tall Poppy sickle  :Wink:

----------


## gimp

You're not helping


Can everyone chill out, not be personal, and talk about the actual issue

I can see both sides of the argument and they're both somewhat valid

----------


## el borracho

the argument is really just about being safe with what you post on the net and Greg was being safe .I cant see why there is a problem , he clarified what he meant and it was reasonable

----------


## Spanners

> How come whenever Greg Duley makes a post on here it turns into a slagging match?


Something that has been mentioned many times by many people actually...




> MOST of his posts anyone else could have made and there would have been a reasoned debate, or it just accepted that it's their opinion.


Like a transformer, there is more than meets eye.. much more., Nz is a very small place...




> As one of the few people that supports this forum through advertising I think he deserves better than that.


He chooses to participate on a open forum, using his own name - he is a member, NZhunter is an advertiser - 2 different entities.
NZhunter pays for a_ service_ here - the service being the forum displays his banner as advertising
There is no 'sponsorship' and there is no contract - so if you dont like anything about it, you dont have to continue being an 'advertiser'.
You dont get special treatment, you get probably the cheapest rate of impressions per cent anywhere
I dont see where he gets to take bites continually at 7mmsaum and thus 'deserves better' 





> Wheather I agree or disagree with Gregs opinions I value having them on this forum. It adds to the debate and helps to increase my understanding (as a lot of other people's do too).


The debate he brings usually stems from a statement from 'Duley the god of guns'
Read back and see where the conflict starts in a few posts - it'll be right after he discredits a comment by one of his OPPOSITION

----------


## Spanners

> If Andrew is loading 2217 to 2950fps out of a 30 barrelled Edge, then that is too hot.


Francis - Please point out me to where he said he was using 2217 and thus gives you the right to tell him he is unsafe and going to hurt someone?

----------


## tui_man2

> Francis - Please point out me to where he said he was using 2217 and thus gives you the right to tell him he is unsafe and going to hurt someone?


Have a wee bee under you bonnet spanners?:rolleyes:

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

Yip

----------


## ARdave

[QUOTE=7mmsaum;37177]Enjoying a 16 inch barreled 7mmsaum a lot these days, 3000fps with a 140 grainer and no problem busting targets out to 1000yrds with it. My 20 inch 7mm08 pushes the 140s at 2900 so the saum is an improvement there.

hey bro , neat little rifle. there i was just wondering for my own interest, how come you went with the short ultra mag and then cut the barrel and lost all that boost? isnt it loosing lots of the benifits of the extra powder n shit? like, if you cut the 7mm08 down to 18" or something and loaded it right up would it be pretty similar with way less powder? or was 140grs with 3000fps with and the shortest possible barrel the goal?  cheers bro

----------


## L.R

Really, Duley is the "God of guns", I thought you were the god of everything Spanners.

----------


## el borracho

Greg Duley is a professional in the area of guns ,it is his work and he lives and breath's it . I have seen his set up and watched the pains he goes through to ensure consistency in all that he does when loading  and testing down to his chronny being under strict lighting conditions .
If Greg passes comment he should be listened to not attacked as though some sort of idiot

----------


## gimp

> Originally Posted by 7mmsaum
> 
> 
> Enjoying a 16 inch barreled 7mmsaum a lot these days, 3000fps with a 140 grainer and no problem busting targets out to 1000yrds with it. My 20 inch 7mm08 pushes the 140s at 2900 so the saum is an improvement there.
> 
> 
> hey bro , neat little rifle. there i was just wondering for my own interest, how come you went with the short ultra mag and then cut the barrel and lost all that boost? isnt it loosing lots of the benifits of the extra powder n shit? like, if you cut the 7mm08 down to 18" or something and loaded it right up would it be pretty similar with way less powder? or was 140grs with 3000fps with and the shortest possible barrel the goal?  cheers bro


Short barrels are cool.

I imagine the blast is hell of unpleasant though.

----------


## leathel

> Greg Duley is a professional in the area of guns ,it is his work and he lives and breath's it . I have seen his set up and watched the pains he goes through to ensure consistency in all that he does when loading  and testing down to his chronny being under strict lighting conditions .
> If Greg passes comment he should be listened to not attacked as though some sort of idiot


Dude drop it or this thread will keep going for ever... there is more to this than what you see..... and I am not doubting what Greg has written but it is also true that 7mm didn't actualy state the powder (Yes Greg may have an idea but it wasn't writen) and as other powders can acheive that speed.... ahhh why am I even commenting... let it die  :XD:

----------


## Greg Duley

My my Spanners, how low we stoop. Yes, you're quite correct my first given name is Francis, which is a family name handed down through the generations. You have a lot of growing up to do, and so does this forum if it allows this sort of drivel to continue.

----------


## outdoorlad

> As one of the few people that supports this forum through advertising I think he deserves better than that. 
> 
> Wheather I agree or disagree with Gregs opinions I value having them on this forum. It adds to the debate and helps to increase my understanding (as a lot of other people's do too).


+1

I don't know why a few of you have a bee in your bonnet about Greg & I don't really care but Spanners I think your crossing the line with the name thing.

It would be a loss to this forum if someone of Gregs knowledge & who is happy to share it packed his bags & left, a lot of the rest of us enjoy his contributions.

----------


## ARdave

haha mint. be keen to try the same thing out on a 7mm wsm in future. 16" long range barrel who woulda thought!  :Thumbsup: 



> Short barrels are cool. 
> I imagine the blast is hell of unpleasant though.

----------


## Spanners

> but Spanners I think your crossing the line with the name thing.


Nope - thats how it is - decided by mgmt




> It would be a loss to this forum if someone of Gregs knowledge & who is happy to share it packed his bags & left, a lot of the rest of us enjoy his contributions.


Hes hardly ever here and when he does its to poke a jab at 7mmsaum, KiwiGreg etc.
I'll help pack...

----------


## Proudkiwi

Spanners - For somebody that puts so much work into the backend of the forum you seem intent on fucking it up from the frontend. I dont understand it.

Like so many of your posts, you're coming across like an arrogant, conceited, classless retard.

Come on man, you're better than that............right...............maybe.........  ....

Hmmmm, I wonder how long it will be before my settings get all stuffed up again....................

----------


## barney760

HI,new to this.Im from the states and was just curious.How much does it cost you as a new zealand resident to hunt big game.

----------


## Spanners

> My my Spanners, how low we stoop. Yes, you're quite correct my first given name is Francis, which is a family name handed down through the generations. .


I thought we were on a 1st name basis, not hiding behind names.. thats what you said wasnt it?
After all, you call 7mmsaum Andrew, and Tuiman Abe - so thus your Francis.
I'm Matt BTW

----------


## el borracho

Greg is hardly the type to stir trouble and his disagreement are very polite -I think your are over reacting hugely -you dont want to end up a Mods gang like the other forum with cartelling bully boy tactics

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners - For somebody that puts so much work into the backend of the forum you seem intent on fucking it up from the frontend. I dont understand it.
> 
> Like so many of your posts, you're coming across like an arrogant, conceited, classless retard.
> 
> Come on man, you're better than that............right...............maybe.........  ....
> 
> Hmmmm, I wonder how long it will be before my settings get all stuffed up again....................


I'll stickup for my friends or someone I've never met if they deserve it.
You know fuck all about any of the history, however any time something arcs up you're straight in there like a groupie.
With your head so far up your ass, I'm surprise you can still manage to gobb him off

If you dont like it

----------


## tui_man2

Maybe mods are god like normal can do on wrong

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

Can't we all just be friends!?  :Sad: 

Group hug?

----------


## leathel

> I'll stickup for my friends or someone I've never met if they deserve it.
> You know fuck all about any of the history, however any time something arcs up you're straight in there like a groupie.
> With your head so far up your ass, I'm surprise you can still manage to gobb him off
> 
> If you dont like it 
> Attachment 2826


Shades of the dark side apearing here  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## ARdave

> HI,new to this.Im from the states and was just curious.How much does it cost you as a new zealand resident to hunt big game.


Heya Barney welcome! depends bro... how pretty is ur sister?

----------


## baldbob

Spanners ya know how you rekoned I needed a rark up the other night!!!!!!!!

Right back at ya mate!!!!!!

----------


## barney760

Lol,how pretty is ur's.Maybe we can work something out.

----------


## Rushy

> HI,new to this.Im from the states and was just curious.How much does it cost you as a new zealand resident to hunt big game.


Barney if you are up for do it yourself hunting our Department of Conservation controlled wilderness areas without guarantee of success then the answer to your question is nothing (except the cost of getting yourself to the area).  If you are looking for the fully guided, success guaranteed, private estate sort of gig then depending on where you go and what you want the answer can go all the way up to "moon beams".  There is also a fair bit of ground in the middle so start on google with "hunting + New Zealand".

----------


## Spanners

> Shades of the dark side apearing here


Fine. We'll just bash it out and abuse each other. 
There are a a small number here that exist only to stir shit

----------


## Rushy

I stumbled into this thread by mistake, looked around, it didn't feel right so leaving it now but will leave a gift behind.

----------


## barney760

Thanks,i did as much looking as i could but only found the price of a annual hunting permit.They charge us around 60$ here for general permit and 28$ to shot a deer.

----------


## tui_man2

> I'll stickup for my friends or someone I've never met if they deserve it.
> You know fuck all about any of the history, however any time something arcs up you're straight in there like a groupie.
> With your head so far up your ass, I'm surprise you can still manage to gobb him off
> 
> If you dont like it 
> Attachment 2826


Sheriff spanners:what:

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## el borracho

yehaaaa a bit of chilli sauce in the thread

----------


## gimp

Okay,

If anyone has a personal problem with anyone else (Greg/Andrew, Matt/Greg) please resolve it privately and get it sorted so I don't have to keep reading this sort of bullshit

El B the peanut gallery comments aren't actually helping.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

Hey gimp dont pick on me LOL  Tomorrow it will all be ok  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

I'm picking on no-one, I'm just sick of this bullshit coming up 

If there is a problem, resolve it. 

We're here to talk about shooting stuff and I'd rather do that.

----------


## el borracho

I agree ! But what was said by Mr Duley was sage advice that was attacked even if there is a little history sage advice is sage advice

----------


## ARdave

haha i like your thinking bro we could both do well here... where bouts in the US you from? what do you call big game bro? red deer elk/wapiti pigs? friday nite hamilton girls? hunting on pubic land is free, along with poaching... private hunting blocks can cost anywhere from a couple hundred for a hind up to thousands for the jagermeister stag 



> Lol,how pretty is ur's.Maybe we can work something out.

----------


## gimp

> I agree ! But what was said by Mr Duley was sage advice that was attacked even if there is a little history sage advice is sage advice


He doesn't need character references to defend his own points.

----------


## R93

Fuck me! Hand bags at 10 paces. Im with Mr gimp, sort it out in private or a gym . El B if you keep posting photo's of me and poking the bear I will be forced to hide your stash of pies. :Grin: 

7mmsaum is a calibre I have always been keen on. What do you reckon Abe? Will we get a mag and bolt face to fit my precious?
Have you finished the other wee job you were doing?

Seen a new cartridge design yesty when I stopped in at Tiffo's. Very cool little beast based on a .223 its an AI as well. Very unique and I am sure its parent case has never been used before. He has almost sold me on having the first one in a Blaser in the world. Makes it hard not too think about.

----------


## outdoorlad

> Nope - thats how it is - decided by mgmt


I thought this forum was a democracy for the members?





> Fine. We'll just bash it out and abuse each other. 
> There are a a small number here that exist only to stir shit


And your not helping matters.





> I agree ! But what was said by Mr Duley was sage advice that was attacked even if there is a little history sage advice is sage advice


Correct




> We're here to talk about shooting stuff and I'd rather do that.


That's what Greg was doing before the dogs got let out & your right Gimp it's bullshit.

----------


## gimp

So. 2950 with a 300gr and an unspecified amount of an unspecified powder out of a barrel of unspecified length may or may not be too warm for the .338 edge. The joys of wildcat calibres.

I don't care because I'm getting a factory .338LM if I want something bigger than a 6.5.

----------


## el borracho

Its great to see our opinions are not one sided and we are a diverse bunch in our thoughts and words!!!

2950 with a 300 gr pill --give me the recipe

----------


## Spanners

> Its great to see our opinions are not one sided and we are a diverse bunch in our thoughts and words!!!
> 
> 2950 with a 300 gr pill --give me the recipe


Your primers already fall out and barrels  come loose. 
Stay away  :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

Well , I'm glad to see that's over with.

----------


## tui_man2

> Your primers already fall out and barrels  come loose. 
> Stay away


In the edge I know tahr shooting lo the snow they where popping out the case. A Mr bob. So I wouldn't want that load either.

But we forget spanners is the man so it just goes, since he's been there done that made some beastly lr cases an developed them to there potential . . . . . . .


sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Cyclist

what - did I miss something?

quick, fill me in...

----------


## baldbob

> In the edge I know tahr shooting lo the snow they where popping out the case. A Mr bob. So I wouldn't want that load either.
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


Only when they were in my pocket or the barrel started to get warm :ORLY:

----------


## el borracho

Haha thats classic Spanners

----------


## Spanners

> Haha thats classic Spanners


No.. Classic was you tightening your barrel 1/4 turn by hand  :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> Only when they were in my pocket or the barrel started to get warm


Haha having you on there chief lol. Was classic tho on your new brass. Will be bad arse soon:thumbup:

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## el borracho

> No.. Classic was you tightening your barrel 1/4 turn by hand


I cant deny that! What was even more classic it shot

----------


## Rushy

> It's like a bunch of 14 year old girls at a Justin Bieber concert


Been there seen that.  All screaming crying and I love you Justin.  Fark me dead!

----------


## Rich007

> I'll stickup for my friends or someone I've never met if they deserve it.


Spanners I didn't mean for my post to start a personal attack on you.
My comments didn't just apply to this thread.
7mmSAUM is a good guy and my comments were definately not taking a stance against him.
I just feel that Grag Duley cops a fair bit that he doesn't deserve.
Like you I stick up for people when I think they need it.

I agree with Gimp. I come here to read about hunting and shooting. I think it's time we all ended the personal attacks and went back to talking about 338's :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

> Haha having you on there chief lol. Was classic tho on your new brass. Will be bad arse soon:thumbup:
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


WWWWHHHHYYYY am I waiting..... Always Always Always............. waiting!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ANTSMAN

Well I know bigger all about the actual topic , and even less about the people on either side behind the written comments. what I do know is that none of it looks especially appealing, esp to visitors, and reminds me of WW9 at the other place a while back.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I agree with Gimp. I come here to read about hunting and shooting. I think it's time we all ended the personal attacks and went back to talking about 338's


The trouble is as soon as some one posts some interesting stuff he gets shot down *IF* he is on the wrong side of the "fence"

Especially if some one else can't acheive that speed, therefore according to them, with no real knowledge about the platform in question, they are exceeding the "safe" pressure & are a danger to everyone & are completely irresponsible posting those speeds.

This stops quite a few people posting stuff, technical, hunting stories etc.

With the Edge 2820-50 fps *USED TO BE* the benchmark speed with a 30" barrel.

I found out a wee while ago that is easily safely acheivable in a 26" barrel, making it a lighter more user friendly rifle with a great brake on it.

I hadn't tried up until then because I asked Shawn C a while ago now how much I would lose with a 26" barrel, he told me 150fps, 28-2850-150=2650-2700 what a waste of time so I didn't bother, now I can get that speed out of a 23" barrel.....

Things have changed & 2900+ is acheivable in an average 30" Edge safely, some will go faster.... some won't.....

My first 26" was happy at 2840, the last two are happier at 2810-20, accuracy is still nuts, just like the 30" at 2900 ish.


We will have more 375s to play with very soon from mild to wild, should be fun & will leave the 338s in the dust  :Cool:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

whats your powder recipe Greg ,case and projo and what action are you using

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> whats your powder recipe Greg ,case and projo and what action are you using


Now that would be irresponsible  :Have A Nice Day: 

Remington brass, 700 action, 338 Gen 1 or 2

----------


## Savage1

So what was this about a Savage .338 LM for just over 2k new?!

----------


## NZHTR

> So what was this about a Savage .338 LM for just over 2k new?!


 You started a pub brawl in our quite little town .. :Grin:  sorry bro you started f all - its just this alcohol and hunting shooting forums shouldnt mix ..  :15 8 212:

----------


## el borracho

> Now that would be irresponsible 
> 
> Remington brass, 700 action, 338 Gen 1 or 2


rem brass ,one or 2  shot wonders with a stout load -pockets open something terrible

----------


## Savage1

> You started a pub brawl in our quite little town .. sorry bro you started f all - its just this alcohol and hunting shooting forums shouldnt mix ..


Ha yeah, I thought I only had to tell people to sort their shit out at work!

I'm still thinking that the .338 would be to big for what I am wanting but I'm not doing to well at talking myself out of it. I'll be wanting a .50BMG next. 

How much does a .338LM round cost to reload? What would it cost to get a muzzle brake mounted and any other things I will need doing. Already have optics.

----------


## Greg Duley

KG,
Please do tell us how you are getting this new velocity safely? That is the point, if what you are doing stacks up, then it will get the approval of the knowledgeable reloaders and will help those without experience who are looking for guidance. Just quoting velocities above recognised maximums without the load info and a disclaimer is not responsible for a commercial entity in my opinion.

----------


## gimp

I think there may be different opinions regarding what is "safe" pressure.

Under SAAMI? Not "showing pressure signs"? Not destroying cases? Only blowing primers occasionally? (The last one is Crzyman level of safe)

----------


## R93

:Oh Noes:

----------


## NZHTR

With respect why dont you's fuck off ! and let Savage have a goooo at getting an answer to his questions ,idd answer them for him if i could  ..

----------


## Ginga

Very delicate I would say. Stick to the 243 with about 44 grains of 2209 and an 85 grain sierra and you should be right! No need to dial. Sneak in close and BANG!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> KG,
> Please do tell us how you are getting this new velocity safely? That is the point, if what you are doing stacks up, then it will get the approval of the knowledgeable reloaders and will help those without experience who are looking for guidance. Just quoting velocities above recognised maximums without the load info and a disclaimer is not responsible for a commercial entity in my opinion.


Greg.
Where are the recognised maximums ?
Who are the knowledgeable reloaders ?
Who decides if they are in fact knowledgable reloaders & not key board experts?
Who decides if it stacks up ?
Who made you the reloading police?
Who said what powder & weight I am using?
Why are we having this conversation?
Are we having this conversation because I am a commercial entity in your opinion ?
Why do people wonder why when you post it turns into a bun fight more often than not on a Kiwi Forum ?

If I say loaded a powder weight 4 grains over ADI maximum with 2217 for a 338 Lapua magnum with a 300 & a speed of 2860-70 out of a 27" barrel would that be iresponsible, dangerous in a clients rifle ?

How did this thread ever get to 10 pages so quick ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

> Ha yeah, I thought I only had to tell people to sort their shit out at work!
> 
> I'm still thinking that the .338 would be to big for what I am wanting but I'm not doing to well at talking myself out of it. I'll be wanting a .50BMG next. 
> 
> How much does a .338LM round cost to reload? What would it cost to get a muzzle brake mounted and any other things I will need doing. Already have optics.


Savage1 =$5 a case 93gr powder there abouts $120 100 projos 1800 rounds barrel life or more .
Get a single shot .284 180gr berger much cheaper and better BC than 250gr 338 projo's

----------


## gimp

> How did this thread ever get to 10 pages so quick ?



I'm on 3 and a half

----------


## el borracho

> Greg.
> Where are the recognised maximums ?
> Who are the knowledgeable reloaders ?
> Who decides if they are in fact knowledgable reloaders & not key board experts?
> Who decides if it stacks up ?
> Who made you the reloading police?
> Who said what powder & weight I am using?
> Why are we having this conversation?
> Are we having this conversation because I am a commercial entity in your opinion ?
> ...


Greg , it would be just as easy to explain your load without flaming

----------


## gimp

I'm a keyboard expert.

I can tell you all about keyboards.

You use them to make sweet synthpop music. And also to type in the URL of your favourite pornographic website, and to argue with people about retarded shit on the internet.

----------


## el borracho

some gimp are taking an active interest in others reloads in this calibre -especially unusually fat speeds with heavy projos. If its not you  read my dog semen thread it may be more interesting

----------


## Barefoot

> How did this thread ever get to 10 pages so quick ?


Page 4 was a bit after lunch
I made a cup of tea and it was page 6
Drove up the road to collect the quadbike and got back and it was page 8 !!!

Nothin' like an argument to rack up the count  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

Ya know theres not alot of actual shooting related technical talk goin on with this entire forum these days

----------


## kiwijames

> Very delicate I would say. Stick to the 243 with about 44 grains of 2209 and an 85 grain sierra and you should be right! No need to dial. Sneak in close and BANG!


Pastor *Ginga* you are now the official NZHS guru

----------


## gimp

> some gimp are taking an active interest in others reloads in this calibre -especially unusually fat speeds with heavy projos. If its not you  read my dog semen thread it may be more interesting


I think you missed my point. I was subtly making fun of people using the phrase 'keyboard experts'.

----------


## el borracho

my apologies -my dog semen thread is a good read :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Ya know theres not alot of actual shooting related technical talk goin on with this entire forum these days


Righto Bob. Maybe not that techo. But how do you get a case that would chamber in a standard .223, 7mm longer to form another gruntier .223 wild cat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Ya know theres not alot of actual shooting related technical talk goin on with this entire forum these days


Is it any wonder why ????

If in doubt you are in the right thread to discover why  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tui_man2

> Is it any wonder why ????
> 
> If in doubt you are in the right thread to discover why


I find it easier to go to the source an email duley straight out the gate, beats the curve ball in the middle :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Pastor *Ginga* you are now the official NZHS guru


How can you be a guru if you use a poo 4 3?


I'll just go and get me umbrella.... ella..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## el borracho

Im wondering if were ever going to see these load recipes??

----------


## R93

> Im wondering if were ever going to see these load recipes??


Why?
If I was doing something that worked for me yet wound up a bunch of so called experts. I would want them to figure it out for themselves.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## el borracho

I am the opposite R93 I enjoying sharing the love in all that I  do-it great to be able to help others enjoy things as much as yo do :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> How can you be a guru if you use a poo 4 3?
> 
> 
> I'll just go and get me umbrella.... ella..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Id give you shit but Abe just sent me some pics of your new baby and I like it.

----------


## Cyclist

When your keyboard looks like this grasshopper you will be ready to load .338

----------


## L.R

Imagine the arguments we will have over the 375's :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Imagine the arguments we will have over the 375's



LOL not for a while though, as there is very little knowledge around  :Thumbsup:

----------


## L.R

There will be soon im sure.

----------


## gimp

> LOL not for a while though, as there is very little knowledge around



I doubt that will stop anyone?

----------


## Dougie

> I am the opposite R93 I enjoying sharing the love in all that I  do-it great to be able to help others enjoy things as much as yo do


Forgive me for jumping in here after not actually reading this 11 pages of language I am yet to understand, but I think I'd like to exercise my right of speach for a sec.

I really, really appreciate the help I have gotten from this forum and I believe I have recieved the help through showing some respect and an open mind. I do not think I have crossed the line of asking too many questions or asking innapropriate questions. However, I think that expecting others to share special spots, secret load recipes and even dog breeding recipes is seriously disrespecting others and almost making a mockery of the genuine giving nature of this forum.

I am not trying to have a dig, I am purely hoping that I have worded this is a way that maybe other people can rethink taking without giving and may end up not losing so many friends, resources and potential experiences.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> There will be soon im sure.


Couple of weeks........are we there yet ?..........are we there yet ?....... :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> Dont come in here Dougie. People will yell at you.


Ha, okay. *slinks away, regreting post*...

----------


## baldbob

> Its starting already.


Atleast with the 375 arguements there might be a little less "windage" in the argument and the "trajectory" should be a little more stable :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

I don't think there's any such thing as a secret load recipe. It's unlikely that your favourite load would work well in another rifle, and it won't stop working in yours if you give it to someone else. Why not post it?

Unless you're scared someone will yell at you because it is "unsafe". In which case maybe it is??

Mine is  :Sad:

----------


## R93

Wait till you get to shoot it James. It was shooting good enough for me just forming loads.
Abe has done very well. Well enough to get a few more jobs for mates that own an R93's.
I am well pleased.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Dougie

The real truth is, I like sitting here with my popcorn and giggling every time I read the word "load".

----------


## L.R

Believe me.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The real truth is, I like sitting here with my popcorn and giggling every time I read the word "load".


Did you burst out laughing every time they told you to "load" in the army?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Believe me.


LOL I have a few of its sisters  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

It's not quite as funny when it's just a verb, not a noun.

----------


## L.R

> LOL I have a few of its sisters


Are they the same?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Are they the same?


Yep  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

> Forgive me for jumping in here after not actually reading this 11 pages of language I am yet to understand, but I think I'd like to exercise my right of speach for a sec.
> 
> I really, really appreciate the help I have gotten from this forum and I believe I have recieved the help through showing some respect and an open mind. I do not think I have crossed the line of asking too many questions or asking innapropriate questions. However, I think that expecting others to share special spots, secret load recipes and even dog breeding recipes is seriously disrespecting others and almost making a mockery of the genuine giving nature of this forum.
> 
> I am not trying to have a dig, I am purely hoping that I have worded this is a way that maybe other people can rethink taking without giving and may end up not losing so many friends, resources and potential experiences.


Dougie thats where we differ I like sharing all the above as none are secretes really--especially the dogs ??whats that aboot :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok who has how many new 375 barrels? winner will be undisputed 375 king who can ridicule and discredit anyone else's 375 loads/ speeds with no knowledge of what they actually are.  :Grin:

----------


## Greg Duley

I'm away for the next 10 days. Will look forward to seeing where you've all got to when I get back...20 pages?

----------


## Cyclist

Only a douche would shoot a .375 when sensible 9.53's are available  :Psmiley:

----------


## gimp

> I'm away for the next 10 days. Will look forward to seeing where you've all got to when I get back...20 pages?


10 days? I'll be getting off a plane in NOO ZULLAND

----------


## gimp

I've been around too many Australians who try to make fun of my accent

----------


## R93

I have met some Ockers I genuinely cant understand and they get pissed because I question what they said all the time.
I can say that about some North Islanders as well but.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Rich007

> Ok who has how many new 375 barrels? winner will be undisputed 375 king who can ridicule and discredit anyone else's 375 loads/ speeds with no knowledge of what they actually are.


Excellent! Looks like we are well on the way to having this 375 debate sorted. Very proactive Veitnamcam.

The only other option would be to have a penis measuring contest??????

----------


## von tempsky fan

> That did make me wee myself a little.


Do you suffer from Incontinence , might be able to organise mens nappies for you.

----------


## Rushy

> Excellent! The only other option would be to have a penis measuring contest??????


Hmmm, it's been a while, what are the criteria these days?  Imperial or metric?

----------


## von tempsky fan

Try this old man



Hi, ar-30 in A cat . Savage also have one that is not so tactical looking its the 110 FCP IN 338 lapua I would be interested in one of these as well they seem to be around $1300 us. Cheers Rob







$3500 for the Armalite, if I can get it and $2390 for the Savage (incl gst etc)





posted by:    nzprecision (179 )    4:03 pm, Thu 3 May

----------


## Herbmiester

I have a 110 FCP 338, shoots well with Hornady 285 grainers 2830 FPS with 2217. Hope that doesn't get me shot down. (Ducks for cover)

----------


## ChrisF

Hi Herb ,

Whats the BC on that 285gr Hornady ? , as I had a feeling the BC was not as good as they thought it would be ? 

Later  Chris

----------


## NZHTR

Think you be ok for about ten days Herb lol

----------


## gimp

.68 ish from something I read, from memory

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I've had a few boxs of the 285s for ages but never shot them.
They look very similar/the same as the 300 SMK, but a more open nose.
B Litz reckons .699 G1 & .358 G7, so pretty close to Hornadys numbers.
They are apparently very accurate, but I'm not sure how they go on game ? esp at low speed. 
The 300 Gen I Berger is very good on game at low speed, but isn't mag friendly, the 285 is I imagine.

----------


## Herbmiester

I have been using a G7 on the 285 of .360 and it seems pretty good out to 900. I haven't tried them on game yet but I do intend to. As to the Savage 110 FCP it has exceeded my expectations. I get around .6 MOA at 200 yards, the Hornady is the most accurate projectile and at maximum mag length it is spot on to be just on the lands in my gun. Just looking at the 285's it looks like they have been through a pointing die as the noses are perfect and exactly the same bullet to bullet. I compare this to the Gen 2 Berger's and they are a bit different in the nose from bullet to bullet. 

I feel that I can up the load with the 285's as I have no sticky bolt lift & no flat primers, 2870-2900 may yet be attainable. I have only done a small amount of load development and its likely there is more to be had. 

A quick plug for my mate Stacey at Hamills in Tauranga, he has an 110 FCP 338 on the shelf, $2399, not an import, full factory warranty.

----------


## von tempsky fan

> I have been using a G7 on the 285 of .360 and it seems pretty good out to 900. I haven't tried them on game yet but I do intend to. As to the Savage 110 FCP it has exceeded my expectations. I get around .6 MOA at 200 yards, the Hornady is the most accurate projectile and at maximum mag length it is spot on to be just on the lands in my gun. Just looking at the 285's it looks like they have been through a pointing die as the noses are perfect and exactly the same bullet to bullet. I compare this to the Gen 2 Berger's and they are a bit different in the nose from bullet to bullet. 
> 
> I feel that I can up the load with the 285's as I have no sticky bolt lift & no flat primers, 2870-2900 may yet be attainable. I have only done a small amount of load development and its likely there is more to be had. 
> 
> A quick plug for my mate Stacey at Hamills in Tauranga, he has an 110 FCP 338 on the shelf, $2399, not an import, full factory warranty.


Yeah mate ,Stacey is a good man .If id known he could get them for that price i would have got one through him , they had a 110 ba 338 for $3890  so I thought the fcp would have been expensive as well- I should have asked him eh. Never mind. Iv just got new dies and 50 new brass + some 300 sierras - through stacey and just got to get some 2217 and some time for reloading and testing. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## redbang

> I have been using a G7 on the 285 of .360 and it seems pretty good out to 900. I haven't tried them on game yet but I do intend to. As to the Savage 110 FCP it has exceeded my expectations. I get around .6 MOA at 200 yards, the Hornady is the most accurate projectile and at maximum mag length it is spot on to be just on the lands in my gun. Just looking at the 285's it looks like they have been through a pointing die as the noses are perfect and exactly the same bullet to bullet. I compare this to the Gen 2 Berger's and they are a bit different in the nose from bullet to bullet. 
> 
> I feel that I can up the load with the 285's as I have no sticky bolt lift & no flat primers, 2870-2900 may yet be attainable. I have only done a small amount of load development and its likely there is more to be had. 
> 
> A quick plug for my mate Stacey at Hamills in Tauranga, he has an 110 FCP 338 on the shelf, $2399, not an import, full factory warranty.


Not any more he doesn't   :Wink:

----------


## von tempsky fan

SWEET! What scope are you planning on?

----------


## redbang

Checking prices, but had to get the Savage at that price first. Will be looking at NF & Sightron.

Have two other rifles to finish before I do too much with the Savage, but couldn't resist it at that $'s  :Wink: 

Haven't got my hands on it yet either, it's on it's way down.

I have an S111 on another rifle, but have yet to look thru it at long range to check it against my NF.

More new toys wahooooo!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## baldbob

> Checking prices, but had to get the Savage at that price first. Will be looking at NF & Sightron.
> 
> Have two other rifles to finish before I do too much with the Savage, but couldn't resist it at that $'s 
> 
> Haven't got my hands on it yet either, it's on it's way down.
> 
> I have an S111 on another rifle, but have yet to look thru it at long range to check it against my NF.
> 
> More new toys wahooooo!


Starting to get a fair collection there red :Thumbsup: 

Gonna have to import a select few to the coast for a bomb up on the steel at some atage

----------


## Herbmiester

Red I put a Sightron on my Savage, pretty happy so far. A chap was selling a Sightron and a Mk4 on the IMAS forums.

----------


## redbang

Starting to get a fair collection there red

Gonna have to import a select few to the coast for a bomb up on the steel at some atage QUOTE

Love to mate, but got to get this fargin knee fixed first.

Tussock. I'm gunna stick a condom on the end of it so it'll safe to tell everyone to get fu*#ed !  :Psmiley:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Starting to get a fair collection there red
> 
> Gonna have to import a select few to the coast for a bomb up on the steel at some atage QUOTE
> 
> Love to mate, but got to get this fargin knee fixed first.
> 
> Tussock. I'm gunna stick a condom on the end of it so it'll safe to tell everyone to get fu*#ed !


Go with the NF *Red* 5.5-22 x 56 & keep it forever  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## redbang

> Red I put a Sightron on my Savage, pretty happy so far. A chap was selling a Sightron and a Mk4 on the IMAS forums.


Whereabouts Herb, I can't find it there ?

----------


## redbang

> Go with the NF *Red* 5.5-22 x 56 & keep it forever


I'm in touch with Quentin, he's on the case. . . .  :Wink:

----------


## redbang

> I've had a few boxs of the 285s for ages but never shot them.
> They look very similar/the same as the 300 SMK, but a more open nose.
> B Litz reckons .699 G1 & .358 G7, so pretty close to Hornadys numbers.
> They are apparently very accurate, but I'm not sure how they go on game ? esp at low speed. 
> The 300 Gen I Berger is very good on game at low speed, but isn't mag friendly, the 285 is I imagine.


Do you want to part with a box of those 285's, being as you're not using 'em ? ?

----------


## redbang

. . . . . also my sincere apologies to Savage1 for the most thoroughly hijacked thread ever  :Oh Noes: 

Did you even get any real answer to your original questions ??

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Do you want to part with a box of those 285's, being as you're not using 'em ? ?


If I do I know from experience I will be wanting them  :Psmiley:  happens every time... :Oh Noes: 

Can Quentin get you some ?

If you want some I might be able to get some.

I would look at the 300 SMKs first if you want economical pills, that are well proven on game.

They should fit the mag a lot easily than the Bergers.

The Scenars shoot very well, 250s or 300s, the 250s will be nicer to shoot with the factory brake as well, but don't use them on game.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yeah, just dont get a broken one (MOA)
> 
> Or look through a Schmidt&Bender
> 
> (I could be full of shit on this count, Iv never looked through a Nightforce (I dont think), so dont yell at me, Im just winding Greg up (not easy, have to talk about 338s))


Lol you are getting better  :Thumbsup: 

Agreed don't look through a S&B, IOR, Premier, MK4 or VX3/III & a NF because you might be disappointed with the glass & the max mag of 22.

But they work very well & very seldom fail under any amount of sustained abuse, dials are absolutely repeatable & can be had for around half the price with much  more internal elevation than a moa S&B. 

The reticles are great esp the NPR1  :Have A Nice Day: 

*Tussock*, if you wana get a rise start trying to bag 375s   :Cool:

----------


## distant stalker

> Lol you are getting better 
> 
> Agreed don't look through a S&B, IOR, Premier, MK4 or VX3/III & a NF because you might be disappointed with the glass & the max mag of 22.
> 
> But they work very well & very seldom fail under any amount of sustained abuse, dials are absolutely repeatable & can be had for around half the price with much  more internal elevation than a moa S&B. 
> 
> The reticles are great esp the NPR1 
> 
> *Tussock*, if you wana get a rise start trying to bag 375s


the only decent thing about a 375 is the 7 in the middle  :Psmiley:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> the only decent thing about a 375 is the 7 in the middle


LOL  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spanners

Stick the 285s in the bin and buy some of the million 300 OTM I have  :Grin:

----------


## Herbmiester

285 all the way. Just go and read the article on Snipers Hide. 

Red try this link. http://www.sportshooter.co.nz/forum/...php?f=10&t=111

----------


## tui_man2

> Stick the 285s in the bin and buy some of the million 300 OTM I have


Forum discount?

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> Forum discount?


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...jectiles-2594/

----------


## redbang

Got the beast today  :Thumbsup: 

. . but it's fuggen big !

. . but it's butt ugly !

. . but it's frikken MINE !  :36 1 8:

----------


## redbang

This is the best I could do, took me an hour and a half to fuck with editing, need some lessons, it was a lot easier before I got windows 7  :Psmiley:  and no, it's not a lefty, it's just my cock up ! :Grin:

----------


## R93

The crown is all burred, Red. Send it to me with some ammo and I'll true up a new one for ya. Could have it back to you in a few months if I rush it. Ammo just to accuracy test of course. :Thumbsup:

----------


## redbang

> The crown is all burred, Red. Send it to me with some ammo and I'll true up a new one for ya. Could have it back to you in a few months if I rush it. Ammo just to accuracy test of course.


Cool, I'll send it up tomorrow. . . . . .YEAH RIGHT !  :Psmiley: 

The salesman here(I had it sent from hamills Tauranga to hamills here) just had to show me the Sako 338 he had for sale. Well, talk about chalk and cheese, it was like comparing a Gun shitty shotgun to a Kreighoff, but it was $6400, only $4000 dearer ! :Wtfsmilie:  So i'm very happy with my deal  :Thumbsup:  

Apparently it's one of only 5 bought into the country, and the last one will be at the Sika show, so can't see them being at that price again  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Herbmiester

Red

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Savages were never pretty like Sako's but I reckon that there is a sort of form meets function beauty to the big girl. BTW The brake seems pretty effective, I don't notice the recoil.

Herb

----------


## ChrisF

Thats nice , sharp price too , it looks like it takes AI AWSM mags or are they the CIP version ?
Either way , you want a couple of spare mags anyway .

Later  Chris

----------


## Herbmiester

Chris it takes the CIP version.

----------


## redbang

> Red
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Savages were never pretty like Sako's but I reckon that there is a sort of form meets function beauty to the big girl. BTW The brake seems pretty effective, I don't notice the recoil.
> 
> Herb


I haven't noticed it yet either. . . . . . . . . perhaps when I shoot it maybe !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Savage1

> Thats nice , sharp price too , it looks like it takes AI AWSM mags or are they the CIP version ?
> Either way , you want a couple of spare mags anyway .
> 
> Later  Chris


christ what for? Is there gonna be another Munich Massacre on your doorstep?

----------


## Proudkiwi

Are you tired of trolling yet Savage1? Just fuck off back under your bridge thanks matey.

----------


## gimp

> christ what for? Is there gonna be another Munich Massacre on your doorstep?



Because its nice being able to just slap in another loaded mag?

----------


## Garret

> Because its nice being able to just slap in another loaded mag?


Amen to that!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HamillsTga

If anyones interested I have managed to get my mitts on another of the 110FCP 338 Lapuas
Cheers
Stacy

----------


## HamillsTga

Sorry dont mean to step over the line using this thread for advertising but there seemed to be a lot of interest
Cheers
Stacy

----------


## ChrisF

As to spare mags , they are just that , for when you destory or LOSE the mag thats in the rifle , just like losing the bolt out of your RIFLE , because sooner or later the mags are either not made any more OR are not able to be imported etc .

Later  Chris

----------


## Kiwi Greg

If you are bored read this thread from the start.

My how things have changed........seems so long ago....

Now with the right powder 2950-3000fps is possible from a 30" 338 Edge, not sure about the 338 Lapua but will be able to find out soon enough aye *Red*  :Cool:

----------


## Nibblet

Those 285 amaxs are doing 2830 out of my 26inch tube so don't see why someone who knows what they are actually doing couldn't get them up there.

----------


## Toby

Interesting reading

----------


## Gibo

Fuck i'll never get that time back :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:

----------


## Matt308

All this spare time in lockdown to read threads, this is a goodie lol

----------


## Kiwi Greg

If you are bored read this thread from the start.

My how things have changed........seems so long ago....

Now with the right powder 2950-3000fps is possible from a 30" 338 Edge, not sure about the 338 Lapua but will be able to find out soon enough aye *Red*  :Cool:

----------


## Nibblet

Those 285 amaxs are doing 2830 out of my 26inch tube so don't see why someone who knows what they are actually doing couldn't get them up there.

----------


## Toby

Interesting reading

----------


## Gibo

Fuck i'll never get that time back :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:

----------


## Matt308

All this spare time in lockdown to read threads, this is a goodie lol

----------


## Kiwi Greg

If you are bored read this thread from the start.

My how things have changed........seems so long ago....

Now with the right powder 2950-3000fps is possible from a 30" 338 Edge, not sure about the 338 Lapua but will be able to find out soon enough aye *Red*  :Cool:

----------


## Nibblet

Those 285 amaxs are doing 2830 out of my 26inch tube so don't see why someone who knows what they are actually doing couldn't get them up there.

----------


## Toby

Interesting reading

----------


## Gibo

Fuck i'll never get that time back :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:

----------


## Matt308

All this spare time in lockdown to read threads, this is a goodie lol

----------

